# Breeding leucomelas



## SCS (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Guys-

I have 4 leucs that closer to 3 yrs old. I am going to split them up, 2 in a tank, in 20H vivs. There is one male calling, and has been for about a year.

I have extensively searched for a specific post that covered light/humidity & feeding to perhaps kick start the process. I can't find it.

I just set up the 2nd viv, and it's a perfect time to keep the humidity lower as the substrate (orchid moss over soil, covered by leaves) isn't wet yet. 

I have 2 ceramic saucers with spring water for soaking.

They are currently accustomed to dusted flies every other day, occasionally I skip a day or two in that cycle, if I give them D. hydei flies. Also, the humidity is very high all the time, meaning 90 - 95%.

They are not shy at all; I have to perform a lot of maintenance in the tank for them to hide.

The new viv has 2 coco huts and one larger plant that takes up most of the floor space. If more cover (privacy) is recommended, a towel might be the way to go. I can drape it around the sides and still have an opening at the top.

So; my questions:

Light - keep the normal schedule of 16 hours of light? Or keep dark for a week?

Humidity - I've read that some people go as low as 50%. Seems drastic. Since they are accustomed to very high, bring down to ~70%?

Feeding - On thought is that they are too fat for sex. Ha ha. What's my initial feeding schedule during this time?

Thanks for the info. I swear there was a sticky that covered this, but for the life of me I cannot find it.

TIA!!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

First off, 16 hours of light is WAYYYYY to long a light cycle for your frogs. They may eat, even breed, but this will throw your frogs off. You want your on/off cycle to be as close to 12/12 as you can. This may very well be why your leucs havnt bred. Reptiles/amphibians are very sensitive to light cycles as it tells them what season they are in (less so in equatorial animals). Second, Leucs live in areas that are prone to dry out quite a bit part of hte year. They typically are seasonal breeders triggered by more rainfall/humidity. You will be best off creating a top in the tank in which your humidity can be controlled. Less humidity can also be tied to less food. Leucs can be EXTREMELLY prolific. You'll know when you get it right. They will start giving you a clutch of eggs every 6-10 days.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

It would also serve you well to dust one of your feedings with Repashy Vitamin A Plus. (For breeding animals, most people do this once monthly). Best of luck in your breeding project!


----------



## SCS (Apr 12, 2013)

Jjl said:


> It would also serve you well to dust one of your feedings with Repashy Vitamin A Plus. (For breeding animals, most people do this once monthly). Best of luck in your breeding project!


Thanks. I use SuperPig on the 15th of the month & Repashy Vit A on the 30th.


----------



## SCS (Apr 12, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> First off, 16 hours of light is WAYYYYY to long a light cycle for your frogs. They may eat, even breed, but this will throw your frogs off. You want your on/off cycle to be as close to 12/12 as you can.


Yes, it was when I created this post that I realized the light cycle was really long. I dont have a timer, so I am turning them on and off manually.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## Imperialterrib (Sep 3, 2013)

Leucomeles breeding

I have 3 adult leucomeles including 1 pair of them. They only laid eggs once. I'm raising 4 babies from them. I believe the trick is to put as many plants in there as possible to cover the ground along with sheet moss and magnolia leaves and put a waterfall in there for natural humidity maybe some bromeliads also.


----------

